# Passports in birth name



## roonie (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi does anyone here have experience of applying for a passport for adopted child, he is now legally ours and has our surname .....however he did hold a passport in birth name so question is do we apply for totally new or do a name change application.  I have queried with passport office and waiting for them to comeback to me!    Just getting impatient and wondered if anyone else had this with their lo.


----------



## roonie (Oct 20, 2010)

Ha I have officially confused the passport  office!


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Our lo came with a passport. We just did a name change and was back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## roonie (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

That's whT we did too.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man, I can't remember what we did!  I think it was name change.  I do remember it was in the middle of the passport office backlog scandal, I phoned every day and they said it was in the 'action tray' right up to the day I got home and it had been delivered!


----------

